# How to take a pic of your car



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Found this on another site, hope it helps.

http://www.cobracountry.com/fototips/home.html


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that looks like a brilliant guide, been looking for something similar for a long time, deffo going in the favourites


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Could it be made a Sticky?.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Great find Anthony!


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Good find!
I need as much help as I can get!

Dave


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a pretty comprehensive guide.
Great find Anthony:thumb:


----------



## DrT (Jul 6, 2006)

the flash on point and click cameras are not going to do much. even dedicated flash guns on SLR's are not great on their own.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for that


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

excellent find


----------

